
Kakai: It’s a Kindle for Students and Much More - raghus
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20100422/exclusive-kakai-stealthy-no-more-its-a-kindle-for-students-and-much-more/
======
drallison
A Kindle for students at a low price is an interesting product, but what is
needed then are affordable textbooks. Creating and vetting textbook content is
expensive and difficult. Textbook content is one of those areas where the
crazies exercise their power--"evolution" and "intelligent design" are just
the tip of the ice burg.

